# Mountain Goats 7-27



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Spent some time with the Mountain Goats yesterday on Bald Mountain.









One of the kids started bawling and the nanny came running:


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

got horns?


----------

